# Safe Landing in Sweden



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 16, 2002)

The trip was too long. I had a 4 hour lay over in Jersey! I was suprised that they let the Renegade in the country! Of course I gave them my alias (Tim Hartman). Hope you all are having fun.

:asian: :drinkbeer :ladysman:


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2002)

Save me a meatball!


----------



## Roland (May 16, 2002)

.....He IS a meatball!!



hahaha, could not resist.


----------

